# Man and Hungarian vizsla run speedy 15:26 at Frosty 5K



## Admin (Nov 19, 2013)

A runner and his canine companion were spotted at the front of the pack at the Frosty 5K in Burlington, Ont. on Sunday. Jessey The Elf and Hunter Buxbaum, together, finished seventh and eighth in a blistering 15:26, believed to be a world best.

The 22-year-old ran with his 14-month-old Hungarian vizsla who is no stranger to road racing. The two ran the Santa Burlington 5K in late December; Hunter “The Runner” Buxbaum made his canine 5K debut on Canada Day at another VRPRO race, an organization which permits the two to race. (Many races do not permit dogs for safety reasons.)

Read More Here: http://runningmagazine.ca/jessey-the-elf-hunter-buxbaum-frosty-5k/


----------



## htxv008 (Nov 23, 2016)

That's awesome and looks like a lot of fun. However, isn't it frowned upon to really run (even more so on hard pavement) your dogs (especially Vs) until they are roughly 2 years, matured with growth plates done growing?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

HTX , your right.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's the repetitive motion, and hard surfaces that you want to stay away from. To much wear and tear on young joints, and a chance the growth plates haven't closed yet. Free running on natural surfaces is fine. 
There are new studies showing environmental factors can play a part in hip dysplasia, I would think the same of elbow dysplasia.


----------

